# Can led cure the nail colors that can be cured with a UV lamp?



## DavaL

I was looking at the LED nail lamp for quite a while, finding that prices of most led nail lamps are as high as 120 usd while a uv lamp for example like a simple USpicy UV lamp only costs 25.99 USD........

Can some one tell me what are the differences between a led lamp and a uv lamp?

Are there any special nail colors only need a led lamp to cure??

Can led cure the nail colors that can be cured with a UV lamp?


----------



## Dalylah

Googled it and found these answers:

"However, whether LED or standard UV bulbs are used is just dependant on the type of gel used. LED puts of UV light wavelengths also, the type and number of photoinitiators added to the gel is what determines if it will cure with LED or not. But; all LED cured gel will cure with standard UV lamps--just not the other way around."

"Thank you for asking about this difference in LED (Light Emitting Diodes) and UV (Ultraviolet) lights.

LED's are in the range of infrared, visible or near-ultraviolet, UV is ultraviolet including UVA, UVB and UVC, they fall in different areas of the light spectrum.

Here is a good graph explaining and showing the difference in the ranges http://www.uvguide.co.uk/whatisuv.htm This site is also one of the best there is about animals and UV lighting, so you might want to take a look at some of the other studies and articles on there."

It sounds to me like you can use LED colors with UV but I'm not 100% sure. I'm sure one of the other girls around here has a definitive answer for you.


----------



## calexxia

As I understand what Dalylah posted, you can cure LED color w/UV light, but not vice versa. THAT is a major bummer since I try to avoid UV.


----------



## youveeshield

Absolutely NOT.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that you have discovered this answer a long time ago but for those of you who are looking for an answer to this question, the answer is definitively no.  Each gel is formulated to cure at a particular wavelength.  Led lamps cure at 375 nm or about and uv lamps cure at 350 nm about.

Even if the gel appears to be cured, i.e. it is hard/dry to the touch, that doesn't mean it hasn't caused a variety of issues to the nail, if you cure it with a lamp that was not designated as the lamp to cure.

Manufacturers have spent a lot of time determining the optimal curing time of each of their products based on a specific irradiance.  There is no reason to believe you can circumvent all the studies, testing and regulations that went into this determination, 

"even if you have been doing nails for the last 25 years". This technology is sophisticated and precise.  Follow the manufacturers instructions and everyone's nails will be keep in terrific health. This is the BEST service to come out of the beauty industry for a long time.  I am so happy my nails look terrific each and every day!

We must take this service seriously though. UV light is not a thing we can push to the side.  Education is a must.  It is not a lot of education.  The rules are simple and precise. Follow them and your customers and their nails will bring you even more business!

Whether it is sunny outside or cloudy outside, each time we are instructed to protect our skin.  Make sure your customers skin is protected with an efficient, effective and inexpensive protect.  All this is so simple.  Why are we all trying so hard to make it not?  (-:


----------



## youveeshield

You are giving advice which you have not done enough research about to give.  You are wrong and I wish I could say this in a nicer way because I am not trying to insult you.  The problem with giving advice though that is incorrect, is that someone looking for the "correct" answer to this question or a similar one, might come across this post and believe you stated something which was researched and determined to be true.  The only people who are really qualified to give precise, specific and accurate advice pertaining to correct curing times of gel or gel/polish hybrid polishes are the companies who have spent years and a lot of money doing all the necessary research.  We all need to read the manufacturers instructions, follow the rules set forth within these guidelines and insure all our customers and future customers are able to enjoy this wonderful and revolutionary service!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As I understand what Dalylah posted, you can cure LED color w/UV light, but not vice versa. THAT is a major bummer since I try to avoid UV.
@calexxia and @DavaL I know this is an old post, but since people do still read these (I imagine you've personally figured the answers out since) I wanted to respond to your comment.

A UV Nail-curing Lamp emits light from fluorescent bulbs mostly in the UVA spectrum to cure certain gel and shellac nail polishes. UV rays: yes.

An LED Nail-curing Lamp emits light from LED bulbs mostly in the UVA spectrum, but with a greater intensity (hence the shorter cure time), to cure certain other gel (though generally not shellac as that term is associated with the UV lamp and its specific wavelengths) nail polishes. UV rays: yes.

The difference between lamps is in the intensity of the light they emit within specific wavelength ranges. For one gel polish you might need a lower intensity exposure of light in a lower range than for another gel polish. This is why manufacturers emphasize the need for a specific lamp for a specific type of polish. For the best results, this is important. I haven't tried with many brands (or even a UV lamp) to see how important it is - I imagine many others there have, and you can read and see youtube videos about it.

In my limited experience, I am very happy with the results with a Sally Hansen Salon Pro lamp curing their gel polishes and also Gelish gel polishes. Gelish polish lasted three weeks in good condition for me with the SH lamp. I know Gelish can also work with some UV lamps and is designed for that flexibility. I'll try other polish brands eventually, but when they last so well, and I use them as a base for regular polish, I will not get there fast.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope you're all enjoying your manis!


----------



## youveeshield

On the sites of the manufacturers of the lamps, i.e., Gelish, the company will post the curing time to use for a LED lamp (theirs) and for a UV lamp (which they do not manufacturer) LED lamps cure within a range of ~370 to 380 nm.  Typical UV lamps cure 

~from 340 to 380.  Companies do this so they do not lose the business selling their gels, as they understand that a lamp is a bigger purchase and might not be a possibility so by insisting their gels are cured in a LED lamp would effectively lose them some salesâ€¦However, there are other important differences to be aware of though, when you take on the job of determining the amount of time, the irradiance needed and the distance of the finger to the nail.   The distance between the led bulb and finger nail varies from lamp to lamp but the distance is typically closer with a LED lamp.  Second, the concentrated wavelength which emits an irradiance greater than what an UV lamp will do.  I am speaking in generalities of course, but just so you know, UV light meters that are accurate run about $800.00 so your money would be much better spent purchasing one gel manufacturer and the lamp that manufacturer manufactures.  When you strictly adhere to the instructions set forth by this one manufacturer, you will be so surprised to notice how beautifully the gels stay on and how easily the gel comes off. These companies already did all the due diligence to give you a product that you and your customers love.  Why are so many of you trying to circumvent these guidelines and play scientist with your customers nails and your time because inevitably, the gel will end up being improperly cured one way or another and you will end up dealing with a customer who either comes back for you to repair their nails or worse, they decide gels are not for them.

I would like to add one more thing,though, if I may. It is so admirable that you even care!  I am the customer, not a nail technician.  I understand this may disqualify me in many of your eyes but I can assure, I have done my homework.  I also know that almost none of the nail technicians I have spoken to follow any of the rules set forth by the manufacturers, nor do they try and educate themselves like you guys are doing.  For what it's worth, it is really impressive from a customer's point of view!


----------

